#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in warangal | Best Btech/BE colleges in warangal

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 5 Engineering Colleges in Warangal:*
NIT WarangalKakatiya Institute of Technology & ScienceKU College of Engineering and TechnologySR Engineering CollegeVaagdevi College of Engineering*1.) NIT Warangal*
*Year of Establishment:* 1959.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:* 
Civil EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringMetallurgical and Materials Engg.Chemical EngineeringComputer Science and Engineering*Fee Structure: 
**Semester*
*Fee*
*Indian*
*SAARC*
*Non-SAARC*
*ICCR*
*SPDC SAARC*
*SPDC Non-SAARC*
*MEA
Edcil*
*MEA SFC*

*I year
I semester*
*Tuition Fee*
Rs. 17500
US $ 1750
US $ 3500
Rs. 17500
US $ 1750
US $ 3500
US $ 2000
Rs. 17500

*-do-*
*Other Fee*
Rs. 17750
Rs. 17750
Rs. 17750
Rs. 22750
Rs. 17750
Rs. 17750
Rs. 22750
Rs. 22750

*I year
II semester*
*Tuition Fee*
Rs. 17500
US $ 1750
US $ 3500
Rs. 17500
US $ 1750
US $ 3500
US $ 2000
Rs. 17500

*-do-*
*Other Fee*
Rs. 250
Rs. 250
Rs. 250
Rs. 250
Rs. 250
Rs. 250
Rs. 250
Rs. 250

*II year
I semester*
*Tuition Fee*
Rs. 17500
US $ 1750
US $ 3500
Rs. 17500
US $ 1750
US $ 3500
US $ 2000
Rs. 17500

*-do-*
*Other Fee*
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000

*II year
II semester*
*Tuition Fee*
Rs. 17500
US $ 1750
US $ 3500
Rs. 17500
US $ 1750
US $ 3500
US $ 2000
Rs. 17500

*-do-*
*Other Fee*
Rs. 250
Rs. 250
Rs. 250
Rs. 250
Rs. 250
Rs. 250
Rs. 250
Rs. 250

*III year
I semester*
*Tuition Fee*
Rs.17500
US $ 1000
US $ 2000
Rs. 17500
US $ 1000
US $2000
US $ 2000
Rs. 17500

*-do-*
*Other Fee*
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000

*III year
II semester*
*Tuition Fee*
Rs.17500
US $ 1000
US $ 2000
Rs. 17500
US $ 1000
US $ 2000
US $ 2000
Rs. 17500

*-do-*
*Other Fee*
Rs. 250
Rs. 250
Rs. 250
Rs. 250
Rs. 250
Rs. 250
Rs. 250
Rs. 250

*IV year
I semester*
*Tuition Fee*
Rs. 17500
US $ 1000
US $ 2000
Rs. 17500
US $ 1000
US $ 2000
US $ 2000
Rs. 17500

*-do-*
*Other Fee*
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000

*IV year
II semester*
*Tuition Fee*
Rs. 17500
US $ 1000
US $ 2000
Rs. 17500
US $ 1000
US $ 2000
US $ 2000
Rs. 17500

*-do-*
*Other Fee*
Rs. 950
Rs. 950
Rs. 950
Rs. 950
Rs. 950
Rs. 950
Rs. 950
Rs. 950




*NATIONAL INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY :: WARANGAL  506 004
B. Tech. I Semester Fee Structure for the students in the academic year 2012-2013
Tuition and other fee are subject to final decision by the NIT, Council
Tuition fee and other fee are to be paid in the form of DD in favour of
DIRECTOR, NIT WARANGAL payble on any Nationalized bank branch at Warangal

Semester
Fee
Indian
SAARC
Non-SAARC
ICCR
SPDC SAARC
SPDC Non-SAARC
MEA Edcil
MEA SFC

I year
I semester
Tuition Fee
Rs. 17500
US $ 1750
US $ 3500
Rs. 17500
US $ 1750
US $ 3500
US $ 2000
Rs. 17500

-do-
Other 
Fee
Rs. 17750
Rs. 17750
Rs. 17750
Rs. 22750
Rs. 17750
Rs. 17750
Rs. 22750
Rs. 22750

II year
I semester
Tuition Fee
Rs. 17500
US $ 1750
US $ 3500
Rs. 17500
US $ 1750
US $ 3500
US $ 2000
Rs. 17500

-do-
Other 
Fee
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000

III year
I semester
Tuition Fee
Rs.17500
US $ 1000
US $ 2000
Rs. 17500
US $ 1000
US $ 2000
US $ 2000
Rs. 17500

-do-
Other
Fee
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000

IV year
I semester
Tuition Fee
Rs. 17500
US $ 1000
US $ 2000
Rs. 17500
US $ 1000
US $ 2000
US $ 2000
Rs. 17500

-do-
Other 
Fee
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000



**

**Placement:* 
A.B.B.
Aarvee
Accenture

Actel
Adaequare
Adobe

ADP
Afcons
Agilent Tech.

Airliquide
Airtel
Akash

Alcatelucent
Alstom
Amazon

Amdocs
Analog Devices
Arcelor

Arengg
Ashok Leyland
Asters

Atos Origin
Barclays
Basf

Beceem
Bel
Bgrenergy

Bhel
BPCL
Bscpl

Capitaliq
CAPGEMINI
Cargotec

Cavium
Ccarbonil
Cccl

C-DOT
Ces
Chrysler

Citi group
CISCO
COGNIZANT

COMMVAULT
Computer Associates
Comviva

CONEXANT
CONVERGYS
Coromandel

CPCL
CUMMINS
CYPRESS

DE Shaw
DELOITTE
Directi

Dls
Dolcera
Dr.Reddy's

DRDO
Eil
ELGI

Embedded Infotech
Era
Ericsson

Esab
Essar
Evi

EXETER
Factset
Fcs

Feedback
Finisar
Flex Trade

FLEXTRONICS
Fmtech
Foster Wheeler

Free Scale
FutureFirst
GAMMON

GE - Energy
GE - Research
Geometric

Globalanalytics
GMR
Godrej

Goldman Sachs
Google
Greaves Cotton

GVK - Bio
Hal
Hcc

HCL - Tech
Hdil
Hero Honda

HLS - Asia
HP Global
Hpcl

HSBC
Huawei
Iaf

IBM
Icfai
Idbi

IDEA-Cellular
Indiabulls
Infosys

Infotech
Intel
INTERGRAPH

IOCL
Irunway
Ispat

Itc
IVY Comptech
Jbfrak

Jspl
Jsw Steel
JUNO

Kasura
Kawasaki
Kennametal

KIRLOSKAR
Kribhco
L & T - ECC

L & T - Infotech
L & T - Powai
L & T - Ramboll

L & T - Valdel
Lpu
M satyam

Mahindra
Manhattan
MARUTI

McAfee
Mentor Graphics
MICROSOFT

Midhani
Mind Tree
Mist

Mmu
Moldek
Morgan Stanley

MOTOROLA
Mphasis
MURUGAPPA

Musigma
Navy
Nccbm

Netapp
Neudesic
Nlc

Nmdc
NMSEZ
Nocl

Nomura
NOVELL
NTPC

_n VIDIA_
Oil Tanking
On Mobile

Onecon
Optiwave
ORACLE

OSI-Tech.
PATNI
Pepsico

Persistent
Perot Systems
PHILIPS

Piramal
Powergrid
Punji Lloyd

QUALCOMM
Rancore
Red Pine Signals

Rel. Ind. Ltd.
Rel. power
Rgukt

Rntbci
SAMSUNG
SAMTEL

SANDISK
Sap
Sapient

SASKEN
Satven
Schlum

Sew
Shapoorji
Shell Tech. India

Sobha Developers
Soft Sol
Soignesys

Sony
Sourcebits
Srec

Srf
STERLITE
Stgobain

Subros
Synopsys
Taco group

Tally
Tata Elexsi
Tata Motors

Tata Power
Tata Steel
Tata Tech

Tce
TCS
Teach

TEJAS Networks
Telcon
Teradata

Thermax
Thoughtworks
Ti

T.I.M.E.
TRIAD Software
TVS Motors

Uhde
Unisys
United

Vedanta
Vemtech
Verisign

Verity
Verizon
Virtusa

Vizagsteel
WAPCOS
Whirlpool

Welspun
WIPRO
YAHOO



*Address:* Warangal - 506004, A.P, INDIA





  Similar Threads: NIT Warangal M Tech admission 2014 | GATE 2013 cut off | NIT Warangal fee | NIT Warangal placement Top engineering colleges in arunachal pradesh | Best Btech/BE colleges in arunachal p Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh

----------


## raymayank

*2.) Kakatiya Institute of Technology & Science*

*Year of Establishment:* 1960.

*Affiliation:* Kakatiya University.

*Courses:* 
Civil EngineeringComputer Science EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringElectronics and Communications EngineeringElectronics and Instrumentation EngineeringInformation Technology EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
*Sl.No.*
*Name of the Company Visited*
*Date of Visit*
*No. of Students Selected*
*Pay Package (in Lakhs/ Annum)*
*No. of Branch wise Selected Students for various Companies*

*CE*
*ME*
*EIE*
*ECE*
*EEE*
*CSE*
*IT*
*MCA*
*MBA*

1
M/s. TCS, Hyderabad
16-18 Sep. 2011
85
3.16
-
8
9
15
10
30
8
5
-

2
M/s. ACCENTURE, Banglore
28-29 Sep.2011
27
3.00
2
10
2
2
4
5
2
-
-

3
M/s. ECI Engg. & Constn. Co. Ltd., Hyd.
29-Oct.2011
22
1.80
22
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

4
M/s. Powerwave Technology R&D India Pvt. Ltd., Hyderabad
11-Nov., 2011
15
3.85
-
3
-
5
-
6
1
-
-

5
M/s. MEIL, Hyderabad
10-Nov., 2011
6
2.00
6
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

6
M/s. ADP, India
03-Jan, 2012
3
3.40
-
-
-
-
1
1
1
-
-

7
M/s. Cummins
12-Jan, 2012
1
3.85
-
1
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

8
M/s. CGI, Hyderabad
13-Mar, 2012
10
3.00
-
-
-
1
2
3
4
-
-

9
M/s. R.K. Infra, Hyderabad
20-Mar, 2012
4
2.00
4
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

10
M/s. Drillcon, Hyderabad
20-Mar, 2012
5
2.00
5
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

11
M/s. Design Tribe(India),
Pvt. Ltd, Hyderabad.
(Off-Campus)
13-Apr, 2012
5
2.40
5
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

12
M/s. CISCO, Bangalore
(Off-Campus)
28-Apr, 2012
1
6.00
-
-
-
-
-
1
-
-
-

*Total No. of Selected Candidates* 
*184*

*44*
*22*
*11*
*23*
*11*
*46*
*16*
*5*
*0*



*Address:* Yerragattu Hillock, Vill: Bheemaram, Mandal: Hasanparthy, Warangal - 506 015, A.P., India.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) KU College of Engineering and Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 1976.

*Affiliation:* Kakatiya University.

*Courses:* 
Civil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringMining EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* NA.

*Address:* VIDYARANYAPURI, KAKTIYA UNIVERSITY CAMPUS, WARANGAL, ANDHRA PRADESH 506009, India.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) SR Engineering College*

*Year of Establishment:* 2002.

*Affiliation:* Jawaharlal Nehru Technological University.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science EngineeringElectronics And Communication EngineeringElectrical And Electronics EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
S NO
Company Name
Date

1
Infosys
28-09-2011

2
Oracle
11-10-2011

3
ADP
03-01-2012

4
SASKEN Communication Technologies
11-01-2021

5
TVS (SUNDRAM FASTENERS LIMITED)
27-01-2012

6
DELL
02-06-2012

7
SYNTEL
13-11-2012

8
Infosys
10-01-2011

9
SYNTEL
17-01-2011

10
Robert Bosch
28-01-2011

11
SASKEN Communication Technologies
31-01-2011

12
FOUR SOFT
04-02-2011

13
Capital IQ
16-02-2011

14
Mahindra Satyam & Tech Mahindra
21-02-2011

15
Computer Associates
28-02-2011

16
The Singareni Collieries Company Ltd.
01-03-2011

17
Genpact Technologies
10-03-2011

18
ADP Technologies
16-03-2011

19
Rofous
18-03-2011

20
Appin Technologies
20-03-2011

21
3-Edge Solutions
07-04-2011

22
CSS Corp (Slash Support)
26-05-2011



*Address:*  Ananthasagar, Hasanparthi, Warangal, Andhra Pradesh 506371, India.

----------


## raymayank

*5.) Vaagdevi College of Engineering*

*Year of Establishment:* 1998.

*Affiliation:* Jawaharlal Nehru Technological University.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
Year
CSE
IT
ECE
EIE



2003-04
64
72
32
15



2004-05
58
63
36
24



2005-06
62
56
24
32



2006-07
72
76
38
29



2007-08
80
75
36
05



2008-09
74
67
46
-



2009-10
54
48
36
-



*Address:* Bollikunta, Mamoonoor Camp, C-37, M-24, Warangal-506005, A.P., India.

----------

